# Last Effort to Fix my Humidor



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought I'd share this with the forum.

I have a china-made 120 count humidor that was having a hard time holding humidity. I was about to trash it but I thought I'd give it a last-ditched effort and fix it. I applied aquarium grade silicone to all the joints that I can see as well as a thin line along the lip. Also, the slats didn't seem to be sealing properly so I used screws to tighten them up.

I'm gonna let the silicone cure for the night then proceed to re-season it and hope that it works. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## jayhustle (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't think you can use the screws in a humidor but I'm new at this. I had a few issues with my humidor also , it had a plexi glass door I sealed the plexi glass around the edges, it seems to hold humidity thus far but if it doesn't I'll just buy some Spanish cedar and replace the slats as a last resort I think some wood glue and clamps will do just fine with a little bit of shaping the slats so they're rounded.

Good luck I'll be sure to follow please keep us updated.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you can find some Spanish cedar, you might wanna put a couple pieces on the bottom. The cedar on the bottom is usually paper thin. You'll lose humidity there also. Good luck


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Does it pass the dollar bill test ?


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

jayhustle said:


> I didn't think you can use the screws in a humidor but I'm new at this. I had a few issues with my humidor also , it had a plexi glass door I sealed the plexi glass around the edges, it seems to hold humidity thus far but if it doesn't I'll just buy some Spanish cedar and replace the slats as a last resort I think some wood glue and clamps will do just fine with a little bit of shaping the slats so they're rounded.
> 
> Good luck I'll be sure to follow please keep us updated.


Thank you! There would have been no way for me to acceptably (worksmanship-wise) replace the slats. But what they were doing was that they were kind of bending inwards which caused them to not form as tight of a seal. So I clamped them back flush against the lid lip then screwed them in.



UBC03 said:


> If you can find some Spanish cedar, you might wanna put a couple pieces on the bottom. The cedar on the bottom is usually paper thin. You'll lose humidity there also. Good luck


I thought of that too but I am uncertain where I could get some so this will have to do for now. But if this fails, maybe I'll try to find that piece.



weedsnager said:


> Does it pass the dollar bill test ?


Before the fix, it passed on the front and sides but failed miserably on the back (confirmed with flashlight test). It passes the bill and flashlight test now.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

What type of screws did you use ?


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

weedsnager said:


> What type of screws did you use ?


I use these. Seems to be holding fine.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bill1clinton said:


> I use these. Seems to be holding fine.


I think the concern would be rusting over time in the humid environment. You might want to replace those with brass or stainless steel screws.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I think the concern would be rusting over time in the humid environment. You might want to replace those with brass or stainless steel screws.


Yep....those are going to rust. Use stainless


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You can get s.c.at you're b&m..usually a buck or so a box. Unless you spend to much, then they're "free"...just break the box and line the bottom.


----------



## jayhustle (Jan 7, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I think the concern would be rusting over time in the humid environment. You might want to replace those with brass or stainless steel screws.


That's what my thoughts were exactly but I wasn't sure what type of screws could be used


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Ah crap, I guess it's back to home depot. Can't believe that this did not occur to me.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Alright, replaced all the screws with brass ones. Seasoning now! Pretty excited to see the results.


----------



## BrandonD (Nov 16, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Brass looks nicer


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

A quick update:

1-2 days in with 2 sponges and a small dish of distilled water => the bottom hygrometer reading 80% RH and the top one is ready 84%.

I didn't line the bottom yet as so far, I've only been able to get cedar sheets and not enough thicker spanish cider.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

bill1clinton said:


> A quick update:
> 
> 1-2 days in with 2 sponges and a small dish of distilled water => the bottom hygrometer reading 80% RH and the top one is ready 84%.
> 
> I didn't line the bottom yet as so far, I've only been able to get cedar sheets and not enough thicker spanish cider.


You can line the bottom with the thin sheets, or make it a few thick. I did that for my 25 ct, and that way I didn't really lose much space either.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You can line the bottom with the thin sheets, or make it a few thick. I did that for my 25 ct, and that way I didn't really lose much space either.


Thanks! I think I may try that.


----------



## OCD (Sep 30, 2015)

Good luck with your humidor. I bought two Chinese humidors that never held humidity before I finally did what I should have done in the first place and bought an Adorini Chianti. Thinking on it now, having a cheaply made wooden box holding your quality, handmade cigars is just wrong!


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like we have a winner. I have 1/2 lb of HF 65% beads on the bottom with a puck of HF beads on the upper tray and the RH is holding steady at 63%.

Dilemma => During the time of fixing this humidor, I have already transferred all my cigars into tupperdors. Both RH and temp are perfect in there so I am kind of hesitant now to pull them out and put them back in this humidor. What would you guys do?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bill1clinton said:


> Looks like we have a winner. I have 1/2 lb of HF 65% beads on the bottom with a puck of HF beads on the upper tray and the RH is holding steady at 63%.
> 
> Dilemma => During the time of fixing this humidor, I have already transferred all my cigars into tupperdors. Both RH and temp are perfect in there so I am kind of hesitant now to pull them out and put them back in this humidor. What would you guys do?


Leave 'em where they're happy, Buy more!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You've just learned why tupperdors work so well. They make a great permanent solution as well as a temporary one. Use tupperdors while you season a wood humidor and while you wait for that new wood humidor to get to a stable environment. .. then transfer your cigars/media to the humidor. This is so much simpler than to buy a wood humidor...hurry the seasoning process and aren't able to get your required RH number...just read every thread about those who ask the question. ....How do I get my humidor RH where it belongs...


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Leave 'em where they're happy, Buy more!


I have any shipment on order. Hoping not to get dutied. Got dutied 4 of 5 orders so far.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Cigary said:


> You've just learned why tupperdors work so well. They make a great permanent solution as well as a temporary one. Use tupperdors while you season a wood humidor and while you wait for that new wood humidor to get to a stable environment. .. then transfer your cigars/media to the humidor. This is so much simpler than to buy a wood humidor...hurry the seasoning process and aren't able to get your required RH number...just read every thread about those who ask the question. ....How do I get my humidor RH where it belongs...


Haha I quickly learned that this process can be rushed.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Leave 'em where they're happy, Buy more!
-----------
What he said!


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

haha, someone told me when I first started cigars that smoking them is a hobby; buying them, that is the addiction. I stand corrected.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The whole thing is addicting. .we're just lucky we found such a nice, helpful group of enablers


----------



## Luxem (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like you now have a humidor for infused sticks, and a Tupperador for normal sticks!


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Just put your sticks in the humidor. Place the humidor with the lid opened, in the tupperdore. Seal shut. The put the whole mess in the collerdore. Seal tightly, and place it in the refrigeraterdore. The put the whole thing into the walk in freezerdore.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ras_oscar said:


> Just put your sticks in the humidor. Place the humidor with the lid opened, in the tupperdore. Seal shut. The put the whole mess in the collerdore. Seal tightly, and place it in the refrigeraterdore. The put the whole thing into the walk in freezerdore.


Then you do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around...sorry, couldn't resist. Carry on-----:wink2:


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Then you do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around...sorry, couldn't resist. Carry on-----:wink2:


Haha, you guys are awesome! I'm still waiting on that shipment to arrive. It'll go in there right away and then the real test starts.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

My bundle of Rocky Patel Edge Lite (plus 4 freebies) finally arrived. They are in and resting. Fingers are crossed that the humidor fix works and I won't need to trash this humidor.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

I seem to have hit a wall on the results of this fix. I've waited a month to factor out impatience on my part. Perhaps my fellow BOTL can weigh in on this.

- I have 1/2 lb of 65% HF beads in there. => The beads go from clear moisten to white dry in around a week without opening the lid.
- It holds steady at around 61% but will not go over that => I live in Alberta, Canada and the air is bone dry so I can accept this.

Is it fixed? What do you guys think? I am leaning towards no.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

You could try 70RH beads if you're not satisfied with the result you're getting. You could also add a shot glass filed with DW for more moisture. 



Also, Have you calibrated you hygrometer? the reading might be off.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I put a bowl of dw in my humi. Winter is tough here also. I like to keep mine at 65,but winter I'm happy with 61-63..sometimes you have to realize you're fighting a losing battle and you just need to roll with it. Spring and summer will be here soon enough. People will be on here trying to get their rh down. It's a vicious cycle but after awhile you just learn "it is what it is"..don't drive yourself nuts over it. If you're that worried . Switch to Tupperware for a couple months then start over again with your humi when it gets more humid out.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> I put a bowl of dw in my humi. Winter is tough here also. I like to keep mine at 65,but winter I'm happy with 61-63..sometimes you have to realize you're fighting a losing battle and you just need to roll with it. Spring and summer will be here soon enough. People will be on here trying to get their rh down. It's a vicious cycle but after awhile you just learn "it is what it is"..don't drive yourself nuts over it. If you're that worried . Switch to Tupperware for a couple months then start over again with your humi when it gets more humid out.


I understand what you're saying. I have already switched entirely over to tupperware. My question is more about soliciting opinions from members with more experience with wooden humidors whether they think what I have described is indicative of a humidor that is functioning normally.

I just wanted to see whether this humidor was salvageable.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bill1clinton said:


> I understand what you're saying. I have already switched entirely over to tupperware. My question is more about soliciting opinions from members with more experience with wooden humidors whether they think what I have described is indicative of a humidor that is functioning normally.
> 
> I just wanted to see whether this humidor was salvageable.


If you look at the first part of my response I use humidors. I a have a cabinet humidor and a 50ct for my girls' infused. I don't use Tupperware. If you're using a wooden humidor in arid conditions it's gonna be a battle. I use 65rh beads in my cabinet. Every winter they need to be spritzed weekly at a minimum. So ya it's functioning normally. My rh right now is 60..I'll spritz all my beads ,it'll go up to 65 for a bit then back down to 60-61 in the next couple days. If it doesn't drop below that I'm not concerned .I just gave the option of Tupperware if you're really concerned about being below 65. Because keeping it at 65 or above in the winter is not an option with the beads we use.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd have to say, if you have a good humi, properly seasoned, no leaks etc, plenty of media, and mostly full of cigars - you shouldn't have to be fighting so hard. Something is obviously a problem, whether it be the humi, or the seasoning, or something.

Just saying "well, my 1/2 lb of HF beads go white in a week, but I guess that's life" is fine- but you're ignoring the fact that there is a larger problem SOMEWHERE.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> If you look at the first part of my response I use humidors. I a have a cabinet humidor and a 50ct for my girls' infused. I don't use Tupperware. If you're using a wooden humidor in arid conditions it's gonna be a battle. I use 65rh beads in my cabinet. Every winter they need to be spritzed weekly at a minimum. So ya it's functioning normally. My rh right now is 60..I'll spritz all my beads ,it'll go up to 65 for a bit then back down to 60-61 in the next couple days. If it doesn't drop below that I'm not concerned .I just gave the option of Tupperware if you're really concerned about being below 65. Because keeping it at 65 or above in the winter is not an option with the beads we use.


Haha, you're right, my apologies on that. I did miss that part. The part that mystifies me is the fact that I can't get it past 61%. This have caused me to wonder whether there is another issue. Again, my bad.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'd have to say, if you have a good humi, properly seasoned, no leaks etc, plenty of media, and mostly full of cigars - you shouldn't have to be fighting so hard. Something is obviously a problem, whether it be the humi, or the seasoning, or something.
> 
> Just saying "well, my 1/2 lb of HF beads go white in a week, but I guess that's life" is fine- but you're ignoring the fact that there is a larger problem SOMEWHERE.


That's exactly what I'm wondering. If it's normal then no problem. If it's not normal, I'm the sort of guy who wants to figure it out. My gut says, it's not normal but I don't suppose I'd be able to tell under spring/summer rolls around.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

ras_oscar said:


> You could try 70RH beads if you're not satisfied with the result you're getting. You could also add a shot glass filed with DW for more moisture.
> 
> Also, Have you calibrated you hygrometer? the reading might be off.


I checked my hygrometers (I have 2 in there), they seem to be functioning properly. I'm open to using something like a shot glass of DW but want to be sure. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like Sean said there may be a bigger issue. .I don't smoke cigars much in the winter, but I check on them every few days when I go downstairs. This winter had been extremely dry around here. I've had beads for years and the spritzing once a week or so is the most I've ever had to do it. Now Sean got me thinkin something might be wrong with my stuff. .thanks bro. I'll wait to see how summer goes, might replace my beads this fall.not quite time to panic yet. .does your humidity go up when you first spritz em. For at least a couple days stay at 65?


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

That's the thing, it doesn't go up. I'll add more sticks in later to test it out. Haha shiuld have just started out with tupperware and I wouldn't be in this silly predicament.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's not a predicament. ..it's a :frusty: hobby :frusty:


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Cigary said:


> You've just learned why tupperdors work so well. They make a great permanent solution as well as a temporary one. Use tupperdors while you season a wood humidor and while you wait for that new wood humidor to get to a stable environment. .. then transfer your cigars/media to the humidor. This is so much simpler than to buy a wood humidor...hurry the seasoning process and aren't able to get your required RH number...just read every thread about those who ask the question. ....How do I get my humidor RH where it belongs...


But But But... Groucho Marks never offered a cigar to anyone out of his Tupperware. :nerd2:

You gotta admit, a wood humidor sitting on the dining room table looks sweet. I would most likely never put my 60 quart coleman there!!! IMHO everyone should have a wood humidor to fuss over, and a coolerdor or Tupperdor to do the heavy lifting


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

ras_oscar said:


> But But But... Groucho Marks never offered a cigar to anyone out of his Tupperware. :nerd2:
> 
> You gotta admit, a wood humidor sitting on the dining room table looks sweet. I would most likely never put my 60 quart coleman there!!! IMHO everyone should have a wood humidor to fuss over, and a coolerdor or Tupperdor to do the heavy lifting


It does look super sweet with a nice humidor on the dining table. Unfortunately, I do not want to keep reminding my wife of my hobby and particularly the amount of money that I spend on this hobby lol!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bill1clinton said:


> It does look super sweet with a nice humidor on the dining table. Unfortunately, I do not want to keep reminding my wife of my hobby and particularly the amount of money that I spend on this hobby lol!


Awesome. .you're all good ..trust me you're wife knows. Thought I had mine convinced all cigars were 3 $..I was wrong. .she's just saving it for when she needs it. .as soon as you say I can't believe you spent that much on. ...you won't get to finish your sentence and she'll be quoting the msrp like she works for C.I.


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

weedsnager said:


> Does it pass the dollar bill test ?


_You mean the Yuan test

Serge
_


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Awesome. .you're all good ..trust me you're wife knows. Thought I had mine convinced all cigars were 3 $..I was wrong. .she's just saving it for when she needs it. .as soon as you say I can't believe you spent that much on. ...you won't get to finish your sentence and she'll be quoting the msrp like she works for C.I.


yeah...I'm gonna continue pretending until she busts me on it. Until such time, "Nah, sweetie, they are all only about $5 each and I only have 1 tupperdor."


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> _You mean the Yuan test
> 
> Serge
> _


Beg your pardon, did I miss something?


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

bill1clinton said:


> Beg your pardon, did I miss something?


Yes i can see that you are a tad "Touched"

Yuan is the Chinese $. Hence you wouldn't do the Dollar Test on a Chinese made humidor ,you would do the Yuan test.

Serge


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> Yes i can see that you are a tad "Touched"
> 
> Yuan is the Chinese $. Hence you wouldn't do the Dollar Test on a Chinese made humidor ,you would do the Yuan test.
> 
> Serge


Haha, gotcha.


----------



## bill1clinton (Sep 22, 2015)

The bottom of the humidor still seems to be the issue with losing humidity. I had a lot of aquarium silicone left so I decided to coat the bottom with a thin layer. It's curing right now but I will post with seasoning and humidity holding results if people are interested.


----------

